# Raptors @ Magic, Dec. 1



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>

















*Toronto Raptors* (7-9) @ *Orlando Magic* (8-5)
December 1st, 2004, 7:00 PM EST
The Score






































*Rafer Alston, Vince Carter, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Loren Woods*





































*Steve Francis, DeShawn Stevenson, Grant Hill, Dwight Howard, Kelvin Cato*</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow I haven't seen these up this early for awhile.
A bit excited Speedy?

Raptors win by 3 , 101-98.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Wow I haven't seen these up this early for awhile.
> A bit excited Speedy?
> 
> Raptors win by 3 , 101-98.


I've got a physics exam tomorrow. I'm going to be in class until like 3:30, so instead of doing it late I figured I'd put it up now when everyone is online.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Now we can see how many replies we get when we put these up the day before, like most other teams. 
Sometimes I am amazed that there are so many replies for another team's game threads, but I realize that they made the thread like a week in advance.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I really want to see Bosh take it to Howard in this one, hopefully Bosh can show what he learned in his rookie season and teach Dwight a couple of lessons here and there.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I think the Raptors are capable of taking it to the Magic, but in the Raptor's predictably unpredictable fashion I can see them choking. If Francis or Hill go off we could be in trouble.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> I really want to see Bosh take it to Howard in this one, hopefully Bosh can show what he learned in his rookie season and teach Dwight a couple of lessons here and there.


D-Ho has had a monster debut so far. He is ranked among league leaders in rebounds, FGP, and blocks. I think the Bosh-Howard matchup could be one of the most entertaining of the season.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> I think the Raptors are capable of taking it to the Magic, but in the Raptor's predictably unpredictable fashion I can see them choking. If Francis or Hill go off we could be in trouble.


That's pretty much what I'm expecting to happen.
I think that Hill and Francis will be shooting the lights out early, and then we'll go to our bench and they'll resurrect the game for us.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This game's at home and the Magic have had a day off, unlike the Raptors. The Magic haven't lost consecutive games the entire year and I don't expect it to start tomorrow. My prediction: Francis goes off on Skip and the Magic batter the Raps inside to a 107-98 win.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> My prediction: Francis goes off on Skip and the Magic batter the Raps inside to a 107-98 win.


I can see the former happening, but not the latter. All the Magic got down low is Howard and Bosh will do a decent job on him I think.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Honestly this team is scary a great Pg and a young pf/c i can see us seriously losing by 20 but depending on how we play we could win by 20 it is going to be a very fun and close game


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> I can see the former happening, but not the latter. All the Magic got down low is Howard and Bosh will do a decent job on him I think.


Cato/Battie versus... Loren Woods? The Magic have killed teams inside and on the boards, and it's been a big reason why they're 8-5. You guys will see .

EDIT: Both teams are extremely inconsistent, so a blowout either way is not out of question, see Magic-Celtic game Monday night.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Cato/Battie versus... Loren Woods? The Magic have killed teams inside and on the boards, and it's been a big reason why they're 8-5. You guys will see .


Well, if Shaq couldn't beat us Cato and Battie won't.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, if Shaq couldn't beat us Cato and Battie won't.


Well I must say, Orlando have a lot more depth than Miami.
Francis, Hill and Turkoglu can all shoot the lights out.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I must say, Orlando have a lot more depth than Miami.
> Francis, Hill and Turkoglu can all shoot the lights out.


DEFINITELY agree. Since the start of the season I haven't liked the Heat. That bench is ugly. Eddie Jones playing like crap just puts them into an even bigger world of hurt.

But the point I'm making is that Francis/Hill/Turkoglu is going to beat us if anyone, not Battie/Cato.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Underestimating Cato I see. Look at the leaders in blocks. He ain't a walk in the park. Howard should break Bosh in half like the tooth pick that he is.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

the magic r great on the offensive rebounds..gotta box out tonite and play strong. we need rose and vince to reebound in this game, rafer is takin more rebounds than both of em...vince cant end up a game with 1 board in 30 minutes!
skip will have hard time D against steve, hope steve will have one of his dyas when nothin is fallin, he'll get angry, get a tech and everythin will be good! :grinning:

hate back 2 back games....hope players r'nt tired..


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

also hopefully we can take the emotion from last night and use it to our advantage.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

am gonna predict a win with bosh going off on their rookie like he has summat to prove! hopfully hoffa will play as cato will not be able to handle his size and power i hope for atleast 12 mins. am gonna say raps by 8 
105 - 97


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

D-Ho has got to be the worst nickname in the league, get this kid a new name!

I hope the Raps can bring it on Defense again like last night, In a close game like that, it made all the difference


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Winning this game would be a big bonus, coming out and winning the first 2 games of our long road trip. We really need this one, even after this road trip, the rest of this month is going to be really tough.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

1st team to play D will win this game


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Magic playing well, good stuff.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

sam wake up!!!!
bring back the starters......!!!!!

:upset:


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Raptors 62 
Magic 82 
3rd Qtr 7:47 

Can someone tell me what the hell happen????


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

we suck.

missed defensive assignments...

and many missed easy layups.

How does a 4 point lead turn into a 20 point defecit in the span of roughly a quarter?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> This game's at home and the Magic have had a day off, unlike the Raptors. The Magic haven't lost consecutive games the entire year and I don't expect it to start tomorrow. My prediction: Francis goes off on Skip and *the Magic batter the Raps inside* to a 107-98 win.


Took some ish for that bolded statement. Meanwhile, Orlando outrebounding Toronto 39-19 right now.

Howard 10 and 12, Cato 8 and 11, Battie 4 and 5, hell even Kasun chipping in 4 and 1.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

I have HAD IT with this team's lack of effort!!!

F*** YOU RAPTORS!

NO EFFORT WHATSOEVER!


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

its gettin ugly..94-68
  :no: 

the game is over....f***!!!


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

Palacio back to his old self....turnover after turnover


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Go Hoffa! Hurt Dem Magic!


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

Toronto needs Dwight...man is a beast....c'mon you trade proposers put him in a trade


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>firstrounder</b>!
> I have HAD IT with this team's lack of effort!!!
> 
> F*** YOU RAPTORS!
> ...


well they did play last night


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Arent the Raptors embarassed at all?

Somebody show some balls please.


Also, let it be noted that not only could I beat Milt Palacio in a shooting contest, I would completely obliterate him in a 3PT contest.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

What do you guys think of Dwight? I think this is the best he and the entire team have played all year. Just your luck, right?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

EDIT: Damn slow internet.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> What do you guys think of Dwight? I think this is the best he and the entire team have played all year. Just your luck, right?


I think hes pretty good but I knew that before tonight game ....on a side note the magic should pull hill save him for next game don't wanna see him getting hurt


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> well they did play last night


right...and it does hurt us


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

What is the franchise record for points allowed in a non-OT game?

We could have 140 scored against us tonight


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> 
> 
> right...and it does hurt us


of course it does your body ain't as fresh as last night that the hardest part about back 2 backs but at the same time its just one of those nights where everything falling even when they put a hand up in the defender face its going down its just like the NY game last week but in reverse


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Back to back games are the reason for this thrashing? 

Gimme a break. Lack of effort on D. We've scored more than enough points to win this thing...but just no D.

quit making excuses Mr B.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>firstrounder</b>!
> Back to back games are the reason for this thrashing?
> 
> Gimme a break. Lack of effort on D. We've scored more than enough points to win this thing...but just no D.
> ...


who said I'am making excuses? I'am just poin out the factors than play into these type of things go for a walk then come back and talk to me


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>firstrounder</b>!
> Back to back games are the reason for this thrashing?
> 
> Gimme a break. Lack of effort on D. We've scored more than enough points to win this thing...but just no D.
> ...


u right - no D
but sam suck!!!
he's just doin so much stupid things...
he should get fired!
vince was hot in the first qtr, so like rafer.
and he opned the 2nd with all the bench players...its a 10-0 run and still, no changes...when it was 22-11 he bring back vince and rafer...c'mon!!!
woods was good with 7 boards in the first and he didnt play from that point...
vince should drop 30+ in this game with the right coach!
im sick and tired from sam!!!
and i dont care waht yall say now...he's an *******!!!
**** him!!!!

but still its not only him....where the hell is the D?!?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors: 32 Rebounds
Magic: 61 Rebounds

Nuff said.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Raptors: 32 Rebounds
> Magic: 61 Rebounds
> 
> Nuff said.


if im not wrong...cato and d-ho took more rebounds than all of toronto..
i think d-ho with 20 and cato 14

34>32

wow!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> 
> 
> u right - no D
> ...


well to sam defense the players do need a bit of a rest espicaclly after playing the night before but the D was an issue tonight though


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Embarrasing game by our big guys 

Totaly blowout embarasing rebounding game


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> well to sam defense the players do need a bit of a rest espicaclly after playing the night before but the D was an issue tonight though


the're pros!
they should manage to play 2 nites in a raw...IMO
the D is another issue...i didnt see the games so i cant realt talk abou it...

im out...goin to sleep, stayed up all nite to see PBP...****
(its 4:45 am)


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>firstrounder</b>!
> Back to back games are the reason for this thrashing?
> 
> Gimme a break. Lack of effort on D. We've scored more than enough points to win this thing...but just no D.
> ...


exactly a lot of teams play back-back games and win both thtas not an excuse

Dwight and Cato own Raptors frontcourt


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

im starting to give up on this team.....they suck....they HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO CONSISTENCY.....like there really reallly horrid....i liked VC going to the bench and throwing and punchign the chair...i like that emotion from VC...but i hoped that it would lead him to take over the game and we all know how VC plays when angry...but hey raptors suck....like one poster said....2 guys outrebounded us...and bosh got TOTALLY owned by Dwight....worse game ive EVER seen from Chris...he is strggling..and i have a hard time putting this franchise on his shoulders.....i dont think good times are comign for this franchise...i think if we trade Vince this franchise will fall into demise....


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>adhir</b>!
> im starting to give up on this team.....they suck.


words of a true fan :laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> words of a true fan :laugh:


You're the one who said you wouldn't watch the Miami game because they were going to beat us so badly. 

I guess you shouldn't have watched this one either.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> You're the one who said you wouldn't watch the Miami game because they were going to beat us so badly.
> ...


yea but I didn't "give up" on the team I just thought they woulden't win that game


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Orlando was on fire tonight. another team that absolutely dwarfs our bigmen in size. I didn't know how good their frontcourt was till today, I could see us getting killed every time we play them

Dwight Howard is a monster, I didn't know he was that big, and he's like only 19 years old, should be a good race with him and Okafor for ROY

I think the Raps smoked some crazy s*** at halftime again, getting outscored by 19 points in the 3rd quarter...
15-34 3rd quarter


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TRON</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the Raps smoked some crazy s*** at halftime again, getting outscored by 19 points in the 3rd quarter...
> 15-34 3rd quarter


thats also been a problem this year what do think the center point of the 3rd qtr woes


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> yea but I didn't "give up" on the team I just thought they woulden't win that game



when a 19 year old Kid torches your team for 20 boards and your team gets outrebounded by 2 scrubs...thats preety damn pathetic if you ask me...at this time givinig up is a very very logical thing to do....they truly suck...same thing as last season...i doubt we will make the playoffs...were just that bad


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>adhir</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> when a 19 year old Kid torches your team for 20 boards and your team gets outrebounded by 2 scrubs...thats preety damn pathetic if you ask me...at this time givinig up is a very very logical thing to do....they truly suck...same thing as last season...i doubt we will make the playoffs...were just that bad


No one ever said we were a lock for the playoffs. 
It's a long season, and we're bound to have our share of ups and downs. I looked over the schedule today, we have had 15 games against teams that are over 500. 15 GAMES!!!
How many games have we played so far? 17. Who are those two teams that are not over 500? Detroit and Houston.
Not the worst teams in the NBA by any means. 
We're going to have our fair share of breaks later on, and hopefully we can take advantage of our lighter schedule down the stretch.


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> No one ever said we were a lock for the playoffs.
> ...


knowing this team they probably wont....


----------



## SlamDunkShot (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>adhir</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> when a 19 year old Kid torches your team for 20 boards and your team gets outrebounded by 2 scrubs...thats preety damn pathetic if you ask me...at this time givinig up is a very very logical thing to do....they truly suck...same thing as last season...i doubt we will make the playoffs...were just that bad


since when was Dwight Howard a scrub??


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Magic Fans are hilarious
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=128059&perpage=15&pagenumber=3


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> No one ever said we were a lock for the playoffs.
> ...


exactly remember adhir the fact that we have 7 wins right now amazing on paper we ain't supost be winning this many games at this point of the season and the fact that were in almost every game speaks volumes about our team and playing in the weakest division in the NBA helps too I don't see why your hitting the panic button so quick personally I'am surprised were at the point that we are at right now blowouts happen they should be sharp for boston on friday


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

That was a savage beating. Orlando didn't play any defence and they hammered us relentlessly. Kind of like the Knicks game.

Orlando outrebounded us nearly 2-1. That is shameful. They shot almost 60% as a team and had eight players in double-figure scoring.

Limited playing time for our starters tonight.


I blame Sam Mitchell for this loss. He lost this game for us in the second quarter by allowing Orlando's starters to punish our second unit for extended minutes. The lead grew and grew and not until the waining minutes of the second period did he decide to throw our best players back into the mix.

I understand the mentality that you don't allow another team to dictate the pace and rotation patterns, but at some point you have to make adjustments. Our starters were poor defensively but they were filling-up the net. We went for a several minute stretch in the second quarter without scoring a basket, while Orlando ran up the score.

Sam's "let them sort it out themselves" mentality isn't going to work with this team. We don't have the maturity. When we are struggling like we were tonight, he needs to assert himself. Either make changes or call a time-out and ream the team. Don't sit there and expect us to pull ourselves out.

You can't rely on the second unit to provide equal scoring and defence to the starters. Few teams in the NBA are capable of that. Occasionally our Zoo Crew will have a big night but overall you are using them to rest the starters, not replace them for half the game.

Clearly I can't blame Mitchell totally for the loss--our lack of defensive effort and rebounding cannot not be understated--but this isn't a game I will hang on "inconsistency".

There's not much more I want to say about this game.


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SlamDunkShot</b>!
> 
> 
> since when was Dwight Howard a scrub??


well he isnt a proven player yet...all we no is he can board....and 15/20 effort is normal for any big man against our **** team.....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think part of the reason why we were beat so badly, other than the fact that it was a back to back(which shouldn't be an excuse) is probably because we were too confident and too relaxed after that Miami game. We fought for that win, but it seems that none of that fight or intensity was left for tonight.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>adhir</b>!
> 
> 
> well he isnt a proven player yet...all we no is he can board....and 15/20 effort is normal for any big man against our **** team.....


Dude, relax...its only one game. Clearly we have problems with our big man situation but ur WAY overboard with the panic factor..


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

i dont think im panicing...i think this team is a couple of losses away from completely falling into oblivion....i dont think this "get killed one game and then come back and smoke the next team" situatino is gonna last....we are gonna start loosing and loosing badly....i think itll be another lottery season for the raps...as the season progresses our players will get accustomed to losing..and thats when we will really be in trouble...showing by today...its coming im telling you guys....its early but we are showing all the signs of it...


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Magic Fans are hilarious
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=128059&perpage=15&pagenumber=3


there caught up in the hype :laugh: I was gonna post in that thread then I said i'll let them be


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, relax...its only one game. Clearly we have problems with our big man situation but ur WAY overboard with the panic factor..


I'd tried to tell him man way to quick with the panic button this team has alot of factors going for them yea this loss sucks but I ain't that down about it


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> We can't help it. Our bench is even so much better than Toronto's bench.




:laugh:


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

guys come join the fun...tsk tsk these magic fans


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Just seen sam comments man he aired out jerome moiso lol


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Any links ?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

jerome pulled himself out of practice?!?!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Any links ?


turn to the score quick


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> there caught up in the hype :laugh: I was gonna post in that thread then I said i'll let them be


Yep, caught up in the hype ... right, right.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

other players went up to jerome and asked him with up with his effort



so now with all this comming out do u think babs will trade jerome?


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

This team deserves to be blamed as a team period. I have a tough time blaming Sam Mitchell when his team shows ZERO effort on the defensive end. You think Sam Mitchell isn't telling this team to get their act together defensively? The problem is this team doesn't appear interested in doing it & doing what it takes to win BY LEAVING IT OUT ON THE FLOOR EVERY NIGHT.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, caught up in the hype ... right, right.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> other players went up to jerome and asked him with up with his effort
> 
> so now with all this comming out do u think babs will trade jerome?


Jerome isn't a trade asset.
Waiver wire is the first place he will go if he continues down this path.
Maybe he'll get a cup of coffee with another team after us but it is unlikely.
And we thought KO was the reason Moiso couldn't play. Guess it was Jerome all along.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Jerome isn't a trade asset.
> ...


I guess it was did you catch sam comments? he said alot intresting stuff




sam to reporter-"can you grab me a rebound if you can I got a jersey for you" ..lol


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> ''How did we get so blessed to get this type of schedule, I have no idea,'' Raptors coach Sam Mitchell said. ''It wasn't the man upstairs who gave us this schedule; it was the man below.''
> --TSN


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey here's a hint guys: Next time you want to start a feud with another fan base make sure your Raps didn't just have their asses handed to them by the other team. It makes you guys look like fools.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>firstrounder</b>!
> I have HAD IT with this team's lack of effort!!!
> 
> F*** YOU RAPTORS!
> ...


Good post, we need more posters like this.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!


:laugh:


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

[strike]Canada: The Land of Trolls[/strike]

Seriously. jcintosun, you're just mad because you can't handle the truth. [strike]You guys suck. S-U-C-K.[/strike] There's nothing funny about us being the much better team, and having the better bench. It's a fact of life. The records, and this game, say so. I really don't know why you find it funny, unless you resort to inhaling laughing gas when you're in denial. I wouldn't have to tear you down on your own board if you'd get the hell off ours with your BS. 

And someone calling two players that out rebounded your entire team scrubs? What are you smoking? If Howard and Cato are scrubs, then what the hell is your front court then? Two pieces of dog crap? Someone get the scooper.

[strike]You guys continue the long tradition of making Raptors fans look like the most clueless, ignorant fans in the entire league.[/strike]


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!



:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> Canada: The Land of Trolls


Yeah ok there. You sure make yourself look very smart by generalizing an entire country of people because one guy goes on your board & decides to talk trash. Your no better than he is.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

It's not one person. Not even close. I've seen very few, VERY few intelligent sounding Raptors fans on the internet, who don't make complete asses of themselves every chance they get. True to the prehistoric theme of the team, the ones on this board specifically sound like a bunch of neanderthals (and they always have, especially when we still had T-Mac). If you guys are any indication of the fanbase as a whole, the NBA would be better off without you.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> Canada: The Land of Trolls
> 
> Seriously. jcintosun, you're just mad because you can't handle the truth. You guys suck. S-U-C-K. There's nothing funny about us being the much better team, and having the better bench. It's a fact of life. The records, and this game, say so. I really don't know why you find it funny, unless you resort to inhaling laughing gas when you're in denial. I wouldn't have to tear you down on your own board if you'd get the hell off ours with your BS.
> ...


Good post, good hate, and good emotion. But I am not behind as well, F U!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> It's not one person. Not even close. I've seen very few, VERY few intelligent sounding Raptors fans on the internet, who don't make complete asses of themselves every chance they get. True to the prehistoric theme of the team, the ones on this board specifically sound like a bunch of neanderthals (and they always have, especially when we still had T-Mac). If you guys are any indication of the fanbase as a whole, the NBA would be better off without you.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

> Canada: The Land of Trolls


Wow real big of you to diss a country because some bball fans brought you back down to earth from a blowout win that probably shoudn't have happened.

Hey why dont i go back and watch some hockey, drink some beer and talk troll talk to my mountie friends along with the rest of the troll nation. 

Better yet why dont go back to your slum apartment in the middle of ghetto land and be careful of every second person and the gun they have in their back pocket ready to blow a cap in your ***. :yes:


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Not much to say about this game. If the defensive problems were limited to one or two games it wouldn't be a big deal but its becoming a real trend for this team.

The funny thing about last night's game is that if we just made our layups and other shots in the paint we would have been right there with Orlando at the end. Had to be 10-15 misses in this game within 3 feet of the basket.

The second unit had great shot selection in the 2nd Q, other than one quick J from Murray and a quick 3 from Marshall. At least 6 or 7 misses came in the paint.

I don't know how the bench alone gets the blame for the loss by some people. It was an 8 point game at the half.

Starters come out flat AGAIN in the 3rd Q and get blown out 34-15. Lead was up to 16 within 2 minutes and just kept building. Not that the bench would have been any help tonight.

The whole team sucked.

Our perimeter guys can't defend, and we have nobody else on the bench to bring in for them. The only answer is to play our better interior defenders more. And that means Hoffa and Moiso and Woods. Bosh and Marshall have been horrible defensively.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> Not much to say about this game. If the defensive problems were limited to one or two games it wouldn't be a big deal but its becoming a real trend for this team.
> 
> The funny thing about last night's game is that if we just made our layups and other shots in the paint we would have been right there with Orlando at the end. Had to be 10-15 misses in this game within 3 feet of the basket.
> ...


its was 30-30 after one qrt.
then the bench players started the second qtr and after 7 minutes without even 1 subtitution its 52-41 to the magic..(was a 16-1 run for the magic in the beginin of the qtr!!)
vince was on fire in the first!! why he entered back into the game with 5 minutes left in the 2nd when we r down by 11???
the problem with sam IMO is that he's doin the same thing in all games...its allways like we have 2 teams...
the starters play in the first qtr, with 2 minutes left he's makin 2 subtitutions...then he opened the 2nd with the bench players and after 5-6 minutes bring back 3-4 players at once....thats insane!
he need to be more versitile with his subs...u cant just do the same subs every game...
he's like havin a type of form for his subs..i dunno how to wxplain it....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> Canada: The Land of Trolls
> 
> Seriously. jcintosun, you're just mad because you can't handle the truth. You guys suck. S-U-C-K. There's nothing funny about us being the much better team, and having the better bench. It's a fact of life. The records, and this game, say so. I really don't know why you find it funny, unless you resort to inhaling laughing gas when you're in denial. I wouldn't have to tear you down on your own board if you'd get the hell off ours with your BS.
> ...


[strike]That's funny, because idiot Magic fans like you strike me as the most obnoxious.[/strike]


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just relax everyone. Soon enough, there won't be a team in Orlando.

12,175
12,124

Attendance the last two games.

:wave: 

The Toronto Dominion Waterhouse Centre was built with public money back in '89 for $98 million. Think they are going to spend another $200 million just 15 years later?

Enjoy watching Dwight rip the boards down somewhere in Idaho for 41 games a year.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> Just relax everyone. Soon enough, there won't be a team in Orlando.
> 
> 12,175
> ...


:laugh: :laugh:

Preach it! You know what really S-U-C-K sucks? Magic "fans".


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> Canada: The Land of Trolls
> 
> Seriously. jcintosun, you're just mad because you can't handle the truth. You guys suck. S-U-C-K. There's nothing funny about us being the much better team, and having the better bench. It's a fact of life. The records, and this game, say so. I really don't know why you find it funny, unless you resort to inhaling laughing gas when you're in denial. I wouldn't have to tear you down on your own board if you'd get the hell off ours with your BS.
> ...


CALM DOWN THERE BUDDY....WE ARE ON THE ROAD AFTER PLAYING THE MIAMI HEAT....HAVING THE BETTER BENCH...ARE YOU DILLUSIONNAL? DONYELL MARSHALL/MOP/BONNER/MURRAY.....GET OUTTA HERE....WHOS UR BENCH...DESHAWN STEVENSON....U DONT NO MUCH ABOUT BASKETBALL DO YOU...HOW MANY TIEMS HAS UR BENCH GONE OFF FOR 50 POINTS HUH??????? DONT COME IN OUR HOUSE WITH YOUR LIMITED BASKETBALL KNOWLEDGE...AND YOUR CALLING US TROLLS....


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>adhir</b>!
> 
> 
> CALM DOWN THERE BUDDY....WE ARE ON THE ROAD AFTER PLAYING THE MIAMI HEAT....HAVING THE BETTER BENCH...ARE YOU DILLUSIONNAL? DONYELL MARSHALL/MOP/BONNER/MURRAY.....GET OUTTA HERE....WHOS UR BENCH..NELSON/TURKOGLU/MOBLEY AND BIG BAD KASUN FEAR THE MAGIC BENCH....U DONT NO MUCH ABOUT BASKETBALL DO YOU...HOW MANY TIEMS HAS UR BENCH GONE OFF FOR 50 POINTS HUH??????? DONT COME IN OUR HOUSE WITH YOUR LIMITED BASKETBALL KNOWLEDGE...AND YOUR CALLING US TROLLS....


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Skip,

The game was lost in the 3rd Q. The starters scored 15 points in that quarter and allowed 34. The lead went from 8 to 16 within 2 minutes.

Blaming the whole loss on the bench or Sam is ridiculous.

Giving our players a predictable rotation is what makes them effective. Starters don't have to pace themselves in the first, they can go all out on both ends. Bench players know they have to be ready to go in and start the second quarter. They mentally prepare for that. Everyone knows what's expected of them. The game is 90% mental.

This is the second game all year that the bench was flat and didn't produce. And yet they got great shots in the paint. Just didn't make them. 

Starters have sucked it up big time in many of our first and third quarters. Raps have only won 4 third Q's all year I believe.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Magic Fans are hilarious
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=128059&perpage=15&pagenumber=3


Why exactly ?
let it go they destroy us ...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> 
> Seriously. jcintosun, you're just mad because you can't handle the truth.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

As a mod, you're supposed to support your own board's posters and not moronic baiters, am I not correct?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> As a mod, you're supposed to support your own board's posters and not moronic baiters, am I not correct?


As a mod i help to the thread continue I'm a Mod. first and a Raptor fan after. I dont have to support just the Raptors fan I'm agree with some point and disagree with other points. Just because I'm the mod of Raptors forum that dont mean i have to support all the opinions by Rapz fans


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I never said you have to support his views. And a mod doesn't help threads continue... that's ridiculous. A moderator, well... moderates! And if someone says something stupid like "Canada: Land of Trolls" then goes on to bait a poster of the Raptors board, a mod shouldn't laugh with the guy and commend him for his absurd comment.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> Skip,
> 
> The game was lost in the 3rd Q. The starters scored 15 points in that quarter and allowed 34. The lead went from 8 to 16 within 2 minutes.
> ...


u made some good points here...but
bench played 7 straight minutes in the 2nd...and they didnt plaeyd well, vince was great and sam benched him for this whole 7 minutes.
that cost us also mentaly, the magic got the mumentum (spell) in the 2nd..
i understand ur point about the 3rd when the starters sucked, skip missed 2 back to back 3's and made 3 fouls and all the shot were fallin for the magic...
sam sucked - true
bench sucked in the 2nd - true
D sucked all game - true
starters sucked in the 3rd - true

result - big loss


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I never said you have to support his views. And a mod doesn't help threads continue... that's ridiculous. A moderator, well... moderates! And if someone says something stupid like "Canada: Land of Trolls" then goes on to bait a poster of the Raptors board, a mod shouldn't laugh with the guy and commend him for his absurd comment.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

hay guys, i missed the game. what happened?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I never said you have to support his views. And a mod doesn't help threads continue... that's ridiculous. A moderator, well... moderates! And if someone says something stupid like "Canada: Land of Trolls" then goes on to bait a poster of the Raptors board, a mod shouldn't laugh with the guy and commend him for his absurd comment.


_*OOOHHH i see the mistake I didt laugh about "Canada land of Trolls " I laugh about the other thing sorry for the mistake.*_


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am pretty disappointed with Mitchell's subbing patterns. Seriously if your starters are playing good dont keep them on the bench for too long. I know he wants to give everyone equal opportunities, but our bench was playing terribly he could have put back the starters before the game got out of hand


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I am starting to worry that Mitchell is just as stubborn as KO was about his subs... not a good sign, you have to adapt in every aspect of the game to try to find a winning combination.

He can't just continue saying "they're going to have to work it out" because they are showing they can't work it out.

Its your move, coach.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

I would like to congratulate the Magic fans for the outstanding measures of immaturity they displayed. way to go kids. and its unbelievable how much **** these mods let slip by...


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> I am pretty disappointed with Mitchell's subbing patterns. Seriously if your starters are playing good dont keep them on the bench for too long. I know he wants to give everyone equal opportunities, but our bench was playing terribly he could have put back the starters before the game got out of hand


that is exacly my point!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> I would like to congratulate the Magic fans for the outstanding measures of immaturity they displayed. way to go kids. and its unbelievable how much **** these mods let slip by...


Speakerboxx is a mod? 
Don't you have to watch Raptors games to be a mod of a Raptors board?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Speakerboxx is a mod?
> Don't you have to watch Raptors games to be a mod of a Raptors board?


SpeakerboxxX is a good poster and a good fan. He is currently a moderator at the Clippers board and doing a good job at that.

Kabi has taken-over for Charlz and SpeakerboxxX for the time being.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> Our perimeter guys can't defend, and we have nobody else on the bench to bring in for them. The only answer is to play our better interior defenders more. And that means Hoffa and Moiso and Woods. Bosh and Marshall have been horrible defensively.


i absolutely agree. i think their defense is a big problem (among several other things) but i think their poor rebounding is an even bigger concern. put differently, i think that not only do we have awful rebounding _numbers_ (last night: 61 to 32... read those numbers again... 61 to 32... that's correct), we have pretty dismal rebounders period. 

i think bosh is getting very little criticism in this regard, possibly because some fans are voicing their displeasure elsewhere until bosh is "old enough" to be criticized. but that means very little to me; this man is getting beaten on the boards absolutely every night, and i don't believe it has as much to do with his slender frame as it has to do with his rebounding fundamentals. in my opinion, he is simply a horrendous rebounder at this point in time. 

i mean, i don't want to exaggerate how bad i think he is, but i'm trying to state (objectively and honestly) that he is awful. someone has got to help him learn. i think raptor fans (and fans in general) too often point to a man's size to explain his pros and cons, especially on the boards, but i don't think chris is that small. i think his body is absolutely big enough. 

i also don't think rebounding is about "effort" as do some other people. i think rebounding comes down to size and fundamentals (including positioning) more than sheer effort. chris too often seems unaware of the players around him (be it his check or anyone else) and he's often (imo) frozen once a shot goes up. he wants the ball but he wastes his time _watching_ it. meanwhile, his check is frequently positioning himself accordingly, and ultimately ends up with the rock while chris is busy pulling himself out of his daze.

i think marshall's problems are different, but the result is similar. i don't want to guess at what ails him on the boards, but it may be the same thing i consider to be plaguing hoffa- _his_ size. hoffa is short and stocky, and he doesn't seem to have learned how to compensate for that shortcoming. his checks (and other players on the floor) just seem to take the ball away, as if they're playing with their little brother (i.e. marshall/hoffa). in my experience, the two of them need to learn how to use their body as a tool. 

is it too late for them to develop a "knack" for this art?

in a nutshell, this team has to learn how to rebound in order to do it better. they're not small (although some people would differ), they're not slow, they're not (imo) exhibiting a lack of effort on the boards. they just need a basic crash course on rebounding and they need to listen. they need to pay attention when they're on the glass. they need to _learn_. 

i think their shortcomings in this area are probably highlighted by the fact that loren woods is (imo) their "best" man on the glass- and that doesn't mean that i think he's very good himself. he's just "average", but he sticks out like a sore thumb when graded in comparison to the other raptors, the ones who are caught watching and thinking too much. 

i think rebounding is killing us. we're as good as just about any other team in almost every category, but we embarrass ourselves on the glass so badly that we deservedly find ourselves at 7-10. we don't need a "big man" per se: we just need a rebounder.

maybe vince and mo can help out and teach their teammates?

i don't know, i'm stumped.

peace


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Amazing how somehow Orlando fans are made out to be the bad guys when a Raptors fan comes into the Magic forum and starts a feud with a degrading comment to our fans and team. Absolutely amazing. What's also funny is that we are "caught up in the hype" when nobody's saying anything about how good the Magic are or aren't and nobody's saying anything. The Magic are 9-5 and in 2nd place in the East, yet all of us acknowledge that the Magic are probably a 4-6 seed at the end of the year. If that's being "caught up in the hype" and being biased, I don't even know what to label some of you. Next time when you come into our forum to cause problems, at least have a reason for it, not fabricated smack talk. Thanks.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> I would like to congratulate the Magic fans for the outstanding measures of immaturity they displayed. way to go kids. and its unbelievable how much **** these mods let slip by...


Fabrication once again? Point some of these posts out to me please, because I don't remember posting or reading any such things.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Yea I dont know why people are fighting.. But a lot of Magic fans disrepected Canada... Dont actually know what he said..Then started to say all kind of non-sense..even though it went both ways.. its pretty childish.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It's pretty weird, they said that Orlando's bench was much better than Toronto's, and I said " keep thinking that" and I provided some stats to support my opinion.
And then they started saying that I was taking it too seriously? 
I don't understand.
Let's just put this hatred behind us.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> Speakerboxx is a mod?
> Don't you have to watch Raptors games to be a mod of a Raptors board?


Dont worry about me i watch enough Raptors game to see whats going on... Mexico is not that far from Canada


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> SpeakerboxxX is a good poster and a good fan. He is currently a moderator at the Clippers board and doing a good job at that.
> ...


Thanks Speedy and its cool KABI is a great poster he's a Raptors fan BUT also a Pistons fan and thats a plus


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

The thing I hate about squables like these is Americans ALWAYS resort to puting down Canada when they run out of arguments. It is quite immature and alarming.

Any and all slander like that should be deleted, nationality should not be a topic of discussion. I am kind of disappointed no action was taken over such comments in this thread and over there...

Well, I see some action was eventually taken, but it should have been dealt with by the first mod who saw it... not pointing fingers or anything.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> The thing I hate about squables like these is Americans ALWAYS resort to puting down Canada when they run out of arguments. It is quite immature and alarming.
> 
> Any and all slander like that should be deleted, nationality should not be a topic of discussion. I am kind of disappointed no action was taken over such comments in this thread and over there...
> ...


Just ignore them Canada is a great place


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> Just ignore them Canada is a great place



Its easy to say that, but isn't that the reason we have mods? If someone got upset over racist remarks you could say "Just ignore them, you know that isn't true" but you wouldn't because mods are supposed to get rid of that type of crap.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy to say that, but isn't that the reason we have mods? If someone got upset over racist remarks you could say "Just ignore them, you know that isn't true" but you wouldn't because mods are supposed to get rid of that type of crap.


I'm not sure if was a racist comment but youre right


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if was a racist comment but youre right


I'm not saying it was quite racism either, but it is still the type of stuff that should not be tolerated IMO.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

can som1 explain to me plz whats a moderater?
he can just edit posts of different posters or there r more things?


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Fabrication once again? Point some of these posts out to me please, because I don't remember posting or reading any such things.


well, if you go back to some of the earlier posts in this thread ull notice a few uncalled-for posts...calling Canada the land of trolls and sayin the NBA would be better off without us...youre one of the good ones, and we argued for a bit after the Magic and Raps game without bein disrespectful...but the fact that these ppl are gettin away with this kinda crap is quite embarassin to this board, and im very disappointed with some of the posters and mods to say the least.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> 
> 
> well, if you go back to some of the earlier posts in this thread ull notice a few uncalled-for posts...calling Canada the land of trolls and sayin the NBA would be better off without us...youre one of the good ones, and we argued for a bit after the Magic and Raps game without bein disrespectful...but the fact that these ppl are gettin away with this kinda crap is quite embarassin to this board, and im very disappointed with some of the posters and mods to say the least.


Honestly, there has been one Magic poster and one Magic poster only to do that. You are correct that what he said was out of line, and if I could I would do something about it but I'm not a mod of this forum.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

OMG wat a terrible display of basketball by the raptors jus plain awful and what is up with bosh lately he has began to dip!!!!


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow real big of you to diss a country because some bball fans brought you back down to earth from a blowout win that probably shoudn't have happened.
> ...


Ghetto land, eh? I live in suburban Florida. I've never heard a gun shot in my life. 

How's the igloo holding up?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

And...... we're spent.


----------

